# Removing labels from used bottles



## winesnob (Jun 28, 2006)

Ok, got my corker, corks and have saved rinsec bottles from store bought wines consumed. What's the best way to remove these dang labels?





I've tried the soaking in hot water with a bit is dish detergent. I've even tried baking the bottles at 200 degrees F. for 30 minutes. It seems like the US labels are the toughest (especially Columbia Crest) but the French and Italian labels come off easy with either method. Who is the label removing king/queen out there?


----------



## peterCooper (Jun 28, 2006)

I use a razor blade, moving it away from me all the time. Then soak then 
use goof off to remove the sticky.

After that the bottle gets a good clean and sanitize

I also have a pretty good paring knife that does the same sort of job. The 
trick is not to get your hands or fingers in the way.

I also have a VERY low tolerance for this sort of thing. If it takes more than 
minute to get the label off the bottle goes away....permanently.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 28, 2006)

A method that works well for me winesnob is a wire wheel brush that mounts in my drill. There is a picture of it here on the forum somewhere but danged if I can remember where it was. maybe one of the moderators can locate it for you.


----------



## masta (Jun 28, 2006)

This might help:


 [url]http://www.finevinewines.com/Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1 547&amp;KW=wheel[/url]


----------



## Waldo (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks Masta


----------



## paubin (Jun 28, 2006)

On the really goopy bottles I steal a little bit of my wifes fingernail polish remover. Cheaper than goo gone.



Pete


----------



## winesnob (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks all.


----------



## OilnH2O (Jun 29, 2006)

I know this sounds like an echo but I still vote for soaking in Straight-A and hot water -- it takes care of 75% -- the other 23% are easily scraped off in any number of methods above -- and 2%, as Peter says, aren't worth it!


----------



## pkcook (Jun 30, 2006)

I agree with OilNH20. I soak in an oxygen based cleanser solution like Straight A. Most labels will be on the bottom of the bucket in a couple of days. The others only need a light scraping to remove. I use a plastic scrubby pad and a scouring solution to remove the residue.


----------



## OldWino1 (Jun 30, 2006)

Has the whell ever scratched the bottle?


----------



## kutya (Aug 11, 2006)

Winesnob: I'm brand new to this forum stuff, but I'll add my 2cents... I soak the bottles over night in water, then scrape off the label with a knife. Remove as much of the label as you can, then take a WD-40 on a rag and rub it. This is the best stuff in the world for removing sticky stuff from anything. When you are done just rub the bottle with a clean rag.. hope this helps.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 12, 2006)

Winesnob, I have not had a scratched bottle yet from using the wheel. Today was definately bottle cleaning day for me. I delabeled 6 cases I had soaking and washed 8 cases...


----------



## peterCooper (Aug 15, 2006)

Waldo, you're so busy, I don't see how you have time to make any wine, let alone drink it.


----------

